# American Airlines Adopts a New Contract of Carriage



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 9, 2021)

American Airlines Swings Low for Stranded Passengers











American Airlines’ New Changes Could Leave You Stranded


This week, American Airlines changed the legal contract that flyers agree to when booking a ticket. Yes, I realize that's a remarkably boring phrase. Understandably, no one wants to actually read through the terms and conditions when booking a flight. However, it's important for flyers to underst




www.forbes.com


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 9, 2021)

There's been quite a bit of chatter about this on another Forum. A new low being set by AA regarding customer service. The general fear seems to be that the other major carriers will adopt a similar carriage of contract.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> There's been quite a bit of chatter about this on another Forum. A new low being set by AA regarding customer service. The general fear seems to be that the other major carriers will adopt a similar carriage of contract.


Let's hope this doesn't give Amtrak any ideas about joining the "Race to the Bottom'"!


----------

